# Sticky  DYNO FORUM POSTING FORMAT -PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING-



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)

*This is a forum for sharing information, trolling of any kind will NOT be tolerated!*
The format for posting in the dyno forum should be as follows:
Engine mods
[email protected]
[email protected]
Dyno Graphs (if possible).


----------

